# Help swapping AR upper



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there anyone near Marysville that could help me swap out an A-2 upper with a flat top? I really don't want to do it without help from someone with experience and proper tools. 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Ryan,
What parts do you have?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a doublestar rifle with fixed carry handle upper and a doublestar flat top upper that I want to put on it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

If you were closer to Cleveland I could help ya out. It's not that difficult to do.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> I have a doublestar rifle with fixed carry handle upper and a doublestar flat top upper that I want to put on it.


If you have 2 seperate uppers, why can't you just pull out the rear take down pin and then pull out the front pivot pin?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> If you have 2 seperate uppers, why can't you just pull out the rear take down pin and then pull out the front pivot pin?


I don't think he has 2 complete uppers. I believe he wants to swap out the A2 for the A4/M4 upper.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> I don't think he has 2 complete uppers. I believe he wants to swap out the A2 for the A4/M4 upper.


Even if they're not complete there's not much to do. But back to the o.p. Try to Google a gunsmith in your area. You should be able to find a couple.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Agitation Free said:


> If you have 2 seperate uppers, why can't you just pull out the rear take down pin and then pull out the front pivot pin?


This hear is what you need to do since you have 2 complete uppers, most of the time you can get the pins started with just your thumb, if they are being stubborn just take a wooden mallet and lightly tap them(you dont want to damage the finish) there is really nothing to it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> Even if they're not complete there's not much to do. But back to the o.p. Try to Google a gunsmith in your area. You should be able to find a couple.


I know this, but without a vice block, armorers wrench, moly lube and a roll pin punch it can be tough. :Banane35:


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's a stripped upper that I need put on. I don't want to do it myself. I watched the videos, but due to the current lack of AR parts if I screw a part up I'm SOL.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

supercanoe said:


> It's a stripped upper that I need put on. I don't want to do it myself. I watched the videos, but due to the current lack of AR parts if I screw a part up I'm SOL.


Supercanoe,
This idea may not be right for you but it is an option. Take the striped upper you have and build it into what you want without disturbing any tool requiring parts on the upper you have. Then you have 2 uppers for 2 different roles.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Unfortunately it hard to find BCG's and barrels.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

